# برنامج Cella الشهير فى حساب أحمال لغرف التبريد



## جند الله (2 سبتمبر 2006)

البرنامج صغير جدا وجميل ولا أحد يستقل بة فهو يعمل تحت الدوس ولكن لة امكانبة عالية وسترون بانفسكم وقد أخذتة من منتدى للاخ ابو ياسر المهندس الكبير السورى بارك الله فية .


----------



## علي عيدان (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مشششششششششششكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## amr fathy (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## abuyaser (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على أمانة النقل مني


----------



## Eng..Ashraf (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع


----------



## ameng (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بالعراقي ( عاشت ايدك )


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوريين على هذا المجهود


----------



## eslamenan (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## عبد الله بدير (1 أبريل 2007)

برنامج رائع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

جزيل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

جزيل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2009)

هجربه و اقول لك رايى


----------



## ابو خليل طه (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## م/وفاء (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي هدا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (2 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على أمانة النقل مني*​


----------



## احمد نصيف (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن يا اخى مش عارف اتعامل مع البرنامج
افدنى بالله عليك


----------



## نور محمد علي (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله انت وابو ياسر احباب بلدي الحبيبة سوررررريا


----------



## مصطفى نجيب (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## سليم الشريف (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله لكم وبارك فيكم على كل هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلااااااااا على البرنامج*​


----------



## السياب احمد (4 يوليو 2009)

احلا برنامج بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس_2005 (5 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور علي هدا البرنامج الرائع*​


----------



## محمدمحمودنور (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يجعل حضرتك جار النبي*

ممكن أعرف ايه قيمه الرد على شئ لم اراه


----------



## ملك العراق (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم


----------



## إبن جبير (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك سوف أحاول تجربته ، مشكور على المجهود


----------



## عوض السوداني (30 مارس 2010)

احمل البرامج ازاي ولا برنامج عاوز يتحمل


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (30 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي


----------



## ahmadmechanical (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (30 مارس 2010)

أشكركم إخواني الأعزاء جعل الله مجهودكم هذا خالصاً لله تعالي لأن ماكان لله دام وإتصل وما كان لغير الله انقطع وإنفصل 
أخيكم/عبدالوهاب كساب


----------



## monieer (6 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا على عدم وجود البرنامج


----------



## الهنادوي (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكور علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Atatri (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.moohamed (11 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامج رائع ولكن ليفتح


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج الرائع تحياتي_


----------



## الحوتid (28 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمو اشكرك لنشر الفائده


----------



## الحوتid (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يااخي الكريم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخى الكريم*​


----------



## هونر طيفور (12 أبريل 2011)

This Program is too small bud is good thanks


----------



## mechanic power (12 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم شباب


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذا البرنامج


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

ممكن يا اخواني اتفيدوني بمعلومات عن معامل الثلج لاني محتاج لمعلومات عنه


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

المعلومات هي 1 نوع الفريون 
2-الدائره الميكانيكيه 
3-الدائره الكهربائيه 
4-كيفيه شحن المنضومه


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

ايضا الاعطال وكيفيه معرفه طرق الصيانه 
وكذلك اساس عمل الاوزون مع الفريون


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

واعتذر لا اني قد ازعجكم واشغلكم معي


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

وتحيه لك خاصه يا استاذ محمد او ممكن معرفه الوقات اللي تكون انت موجود بالمنتدى حسي توقتكم او توقيت المملكه السعوديه


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فتى كركوك (13 أبريل 2011)

مع السلامه الى لقاء قريب انشاء الله تحياتي


----------



## SAMEH7777 (28 مايو 2011)

*موضوع في قمة الخيااال
طرحت فابدعت
دمت ودام عطائك
ودائما بأنتظار جديدك الشيق​ لك خالص حبي وأشواقي
سلمت اناملك الذهبيه على ماخطته لنا
اعذب التحايا لك


​ لكـ خالص احترامي​*


----------



## ياسر نبيل عبد الحم (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## طيور (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## zizo almohndes (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراَ جزيلاَ*


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله بالجهود القيمة


----------



## hassanre (27 ديسمبر 2011)

كتير حلو جزاك الله كل خير
حسان


----------



## zezo220 (28 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## سلمان 333 (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ساقوم بتجربته لاحقا


----------



## علاء المشني (28 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورين على البرنامج


----------



## romiooo7 (9 مارس 2012)

thanks


----------



## بابک (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## نوران 2 (24 مارس 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## ally4000 (24 مارس 2013)

كل الاحترام ...


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (12 أبريل 2013)

شكراَ ولكن الكثير من البرامج لا تعمل عل وندو 64


----------



## eng_ref3at (26 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووور


----------



## eng_ref3at (26 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فقيه العرب (30 سبتمبر 2017)

thanx --- good job


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (30 سبتمبر 2017)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------

